# Knurling Tool Recommendation



## Rick_B

I'm looking to get a knurling tool for occasional use.  I currently have an Aloris AXA tool post and would like to get a compatible tool holder.  So far I have found an Aloris and Phase II which both come with a ,edium set of knurls.  I have read that there are different kinds of knurling tools but was wondering if the Aloris / Phase II knurl design is OK and if there is a significant difference in the quality of the knurls?  i can't seem to post a link hère but the ones i am cosidering are on page 462 of the enco catalog.

thanks for'your thoughts

Rick


----------



## swatson144

The bump knurlers leave a lot to be desired. By my experience and opinion I'd say a lathe sporting an AXA size holder probably shouldn't be bump knurling anything but AL. Have a look at https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/camjack-knurler.3533/ for a neat knurler and lots of good info. A bump knurler leaves one wondering just how much it can be fed in before something goes pop. Certainly it can be done in multiple passes but at some point it gets ineffective.

I'd say that if you don't want to make your own at least get a scissor type.

Steve


----------



## Pacer

What Steve says....

Bump knurlers suck! Even on a heavy lathe they suck, and for the smaller lathes we HSM'ers use they really are lacking.

The scissors clamp type (double knurl wheels) are the way to go - and there are about a gazillion plans floating around on how to make one. Can be a fun project... Even to buy the tool you point to in Enco, you could buy a scissor type.


----------



## 8ntsane

I think the scissors knurler is best for most guys with smaller machines. Its easyer on the spindle bearings too. The bump knurler is the only type I have, and have used since I started machining. But, my lathe is a heavy built piece of equipment. The recommended scissors knurller is best, for most.

The bump knurler works fine in aluminum even on a light duty machine. I use two differewnt QCTPs on my machine, AXA and the bigger CXA. The bump knurls work ok as long as you have it set up properly. Getting the upper and lower wheels to come in contact with the work piece is a must.

So knurling with a QCTP is ok, its done all the time, in both steel and alum. The quality of the knurls will make a huge differance in the final job. Those cheap wheels can do a good job, but Ive seen some that had the centre hole off set, and the wheel hopped as it rolled, and had to be returned.

Any style of tool can give you trouble, but you methods of setup can make all the differance. I commonly power feed while knurling too.


----------



## Tom Griffin

The best knurling tool I've found is appropriately named the "Best Yet" knurling tool form SPI. It uses two opposed knurls, each mounted in a square holder that can be quickly changed out for various pitches and types of knurls. It is much more rigid than a scissors type due to the solid frame and screw adjustments and readily mounts in a quick change tool post or a drill chuck. The knurl shown below took less than a minute to set up and was the proper depth the second pass. It works equally well on any material and with any pitch and once you get it set up you can run as many parts as you like and they will all be identical. I'm not sure if SPI still makes this model, but it's a pretty simple design and would make a fairly easy project to build. The frame is aluminum and the knurl holders are hardened steel.

Tom


----------



## 8ntsane

Tom
I must say, I havnt seen that kurler before. 
Usually I see those scissors kurlers with all those floppy arms and joints. The one you have shown is a different approach. Ill have to see if I can find more pics, unless your willing to post more?


----------



## DMS

TomG said:


> The best knurling tool I've found is appropriately named the "Best Yet" knurling tool form SPI. It uses two opposed knurls, each mounted in a square holder that can be quickly changed out for various pitches and types of knurls. It is much more rigid than a scissors type due to the solid frame and screw adjustments and readily mounts in a quick change tool post or a drill chuck. The knurl shown below took less than a minute to set up and was the proper depth the second pass. It works equally well on any material and with any pitch and once you get it set up you can run as many parts as you like and they will all be identical. I'm not sure if SPI still makes this model, but it's a pretty simple design and would make a fairly easy project to build. The frame is aluminum and the knurl holders are hardened steel.
> 
> Tom



Wow, that's pretty sweet. Never seen one quite like it. Looks like the shank on the back was intended for a turrent?

Oh, nice Hardinge there too


----------



## Tom Griffin

Paul,

There really isn't much to it. The knurl holders sit in slots that are capped by the main "L" shaped frame pieces. Other than that, you can pretty much see it all in the main pic. 

I added another view just for good measure.

Tom


----------



## Tom Griffin

DMS said:


> Wow, that's pretty sweet. Never seen one quite like it. Looks like the shank on the back was intended for a turrent?
> 
> Oh, nice Hardinge there too



I've used it in a drill chuck for small work, but a turret would work great as well.

The Hardinge is my baby. I've had it for 35 years and its served me very well. 

Tom


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

That knurling tool is availible at MSC, current price 273.25 per unit.


----------



## Tom Griffin

That must be old stock because SPI doesn't list it on their site any more. I would seriously build one myself before paying that much, I know it didn't cost that much when I bought mine.

Tom


----------



## Newmetalmark

I got the Aloris AXA 19 and it's really nice- solid, easy to use, puts down a nice knurl with all three sets I have for it. But it is pricey. It was my Christmas gift to me last year


----------



## 8ntsane

TomG said:


> Paul,
> 
> There really isn't much to it. The knurl holders sit in slots that are capped by the main "L" shaped frame pieces. Other than that, you can pretty much see it all in the main pic.
> 
> I added another view just for good measure.
> 
> Tom



Thanks Tom for that extra pic :thumbzup:


----------



## dredd

Is the body of the knurler steel?
thanks 
Chuck


----------



## Tom Griffin

dredd said:


> Is the body of the knurler steel?
> thanks
> Chuck



No, the body(frame) is aluminum. 

Tom


----------



## darkzero

That is an interesting looking knurler. Looks like it was originally intended to be used on a mill but also has the shank to be mounted in a tool post which is cool.


I have a Knurlcraft K1-44 HD Scissor knurler & a small Dorian straddle type knurler.

Accu-Trak also makes some very nice knurlers. Their HD straddle type knurler looks nice!


----------



## rzbill

With the recent purchase of my 10" Atlas came a Phase II QCTP and a few holders including a medium bump diamond knurling tool.  I decided to play with the knurl yesterday.  I have no clue whether it is a DP or CP knurl.  Formed a knurl and got a 'classic' good repeat on the top wheel and the fine 'non-repeat' pattern on the bottom wheel.

I decided to figure out the tooth pitch.  Wheels are 3/4 diameter.  First one I counted had 39 teeth.  Hmmm.  Kinda odd.  Counted the other wheel.  40 teeth.   WTF??

Now I am a pea brained engineer and not an experienced machinist but this does not seem right to me.  Any of you folks seen a knurling tool with intentionally different tool pitches on the two wheels???


----------



## ddickey

I don't think they even make a 39 tpi wheel.


----------



## brav65

This is a design from Tom's Tehniques on YouTube that is easy to build.


----------



## FLguy

Just watched his video's. I need to make one. PennTool Inc has them for $309.00


----------



## T Bredehoft

Lets design one similar where the knurls are adjusted with one screw....No need for 'centering.'


----------

